# CA tools. anybody seen one of these before?



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...ll-Taping-Machine-And-Pump-W0QQAdIdZ385168806

Looks like a prototype to me, pretty rough around the edges but its nice to see another twist on taper design. I'm not thinking of buying it though I'm loving my TT now that its broke in.

I like the idea of the guide rails I'd guess you'd call them coming up from the creaser.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

saskataper said:


> http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...ll-Taping-Machine-And-Pump-W0QQAdIdZ385168806
> 
> Looks like a prototype to me, pretty rough around the edges but its nice to see another twist on taper design. I'm not thinking of buying it though I'm loving my TT now that its broke in.
> 
> I like the idea of the guide rails I'd guess you'd call them coming up from the creaser.


 Thats some looking beast of a thing:blink: Never seen 1 of them before!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

:jester:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow. Looks like a prototype of a prototype !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Isn't that what batman has on the side of his motorcycle?!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think as an industry we should welcome anything new that could improve on the old Ames design. Would like to know more about it and why it hasnt been marketed very well. Maybe they could send one to PT and he could do a video.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> I think as an industry we should welcome anything new that could improve on the old Ames design. Would like to know more about it and why it hasnt been marketed very well. Maybe they could send one to PT and he could do a video.


I agree. I wish I had 1000.00 to get one here and try it. I like new, improved, or at least new and tried to improve. I want one!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

The pump also looks interesting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes it does. I emailed the seller asking for a few more details.
Looking at the pictures enlarged, it is rather crude looking. But I still want one!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh ya, don't get me wrong. I like poking jokes and all, but I'm down to try anything new! Tell him to send it my way! lol
I'll give it a shot for everybody!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Yes it does. I emailed the seller asking for a few more details.
> Looking at the pictures enlarged, it is rather crude looking. But I still want one!


Good on ya Tim - on your cue I just emailed him as well. We may not buy one but at least we will learn something.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I can almost guarantee the guy made it all himself.
If you take a look at what else he has for sale, he's also selling his CNC machine.
http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...g-Machine-Centroid-Control-W0QQAdIdZ385059235

Which means one of two things.
1. His idea was complete crap and he's spent too much money that now he has to sell all his gear to at least salvage something from this terrible decision.
or 2. It went extremely well, he privately sold a few prototypes which helped him make a bit of money back and now he can afford to dial in on the fine tuning and have them manufactured elsewhere, ready for development. 

That's my guess.
Or he just happened to have a 20,000$ CNC machine hanging around...
Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thought the same thing when I checked his other items.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PT, I'd say yer a pretty fart smeller. I mean a pretty smart feller!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> PT, I'd say yer a pretty fart smeller. I mean a pretty smart feller!


I do have a pretty good sense of smell! :yes:
Lol, naw, that's a lie. I have a terrible sense of smell.
I'm always congested and can't breathe. lol.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I do have a pretty good sense of smell! :yes:
> Lol, naw, that's a lie. I have a terrible sense of smell.
> I'm always congested and can't breathe. lol.


:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> :thumbsup:


Sometimes it drives me Nucking Futs!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The congestion is probably from sanding without a mask. None of us ever do that!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> The congestion is probably from sanding without a mask. None of us ever do that!


Ya I never sand without a mask either.
Naw, it's weird, it's like some kind of deviated septum or something.
I went and got a cat scan or an MRI or something a little while back. I still have to call to check on the results.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

My Dad didn't like wearing a mask. He took two months off in the late seventies to have surgery to have his nasal cavities drilled out. Hmmm... wonder what they were plugged with. Rock hard drywall dust??


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> My Dad didn't like wearing a mask. He took two months off in the late seventies to have surgery to have his nasal cavities drilled out. Hmmm... wonder what they were plugged with. Rock hard drywall dust??


Have your nasal cavities drilled out? Didn't even know that was possible. I learnt something new.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have no idea if they do it any more. That was probably '75 or '76. I'm thinking it was 1975. The year I graduated from high school. But it might have been the year after. No matter. Now they probably use some kind of laser or dynamite!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Good on ya Tim - on your cue I just emailed him as well. We may not buy one but at least we will learn something.


Before you and Tim possibly spend any money, when you email him back, think about asking him to do a Youtube video. If he found running his custom bazooka to be as he said "far superior", it should show up in the video. If it is far superior, there's probably a few more here as well who wouldn't mind seeing that.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Before you and Tim possibly spend any money, when you email him back, think about asking him to do a Youtube video. If he's found running his custom bazooka and pump to be superior, it should show up in the video.


Would definitely want to see it in use before forking out a thousand buckaroos! It is quite crude looking. Can't quite figure out the contraptions on the pump.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Would definitely want to see it in use before forking out a thousand buckaroos! It is quite crude looking. Can't quite figure out the contraptions on the pump.


Looks like he's got a place/hole for filling the bazooka, using a directional flow shut off valve, and a nozzle further down the line to fill boxes. The clamp on the side is likely to hold the thing tight onto a mud pail.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya I never sand without a mask either.
> Naw, it's weird, it's like some kind of deviated septum or something.
> I went and got a cat scan or an MRI or something a little while back. I still have to call to check on the results.


Well start wearing one

Unless you want copd , like I got diagnosed with a few months back

But if you like waking up in the middle of the night, and feel like your drowning from the fluid build up in your lungs. keep it up. Or if your able to sleep up right at night in a lazy boy, b/c if you lay down you can't breath, keep it up. And if you get copd, you won't be able to wear a mask, b/c you can't breath through it.

Do it well your still young, you will get use to the mask:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well start wearing one
> 
> Unless you want copd , like I got diagnosed with a few months back
> 
> ...


2Buck, re-read my post. Lol. I said I never said sand without one. Which means I do wear one.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Have your nasal cavities drilled out? Didn't even know that was possible. I learnt something new.


Be carefull with that. My uncle had the same problem and got his nasal cavity cleaned out too. It acually made it worse and hes had worse problems ever since. As for me i havent been able to breath out of one nostril for about 15 years nd my other one is about 25percent clogged. I figure its just part of being a taper.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> 2Buck, re-read my post. Lol. I said I never said sand without one. Which means I do wear one.


And get your eyes checked once a year too

Don't cheap out on those dollar store glasses if you do need some. You might miss some touch ups at work, or mis-read a post on DWT:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well start wearing one
> 
> Unless you want copd , like I got diagnosed with a few months back
> 
> ...


 Damn it! ...I wish you hadn't of posted that ..I thought it was allergies...:blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well start wearing one
> 
> Unless you want copd , like I got diagnosed with a few months back
> 
> ...


 
Thats from watching too much RedTube and abusing sheep.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well start wearing one
> 
> Unless you want copd , like I got diagnosed with a few months back
> 
> ...


 You quit the smokes yet?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

And start exercising yet? :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

And cut back on sheep rooting.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Listen here you sheep shaggers, Forget all you know about dust masks and get these, Foldable, With a breather valve so they dont sweat up, Disposable, And they fold out quite big, They fit below your jaw and up to you nose, you can still talk and move your jaw, Light and easy and have a little metal nose tab you bend to fit, I get them by the box and always have one in my pocket, truck, Box full in trailer etc, Its $55 for 10 here and i prob get two boxes per year. BEST tool i can buy is these.

See the dude in the second pic, See how well they cover and roomy they are.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Listen here you sheep shaggers, Forget all you know about dust masks and get these, Foldable, With a breather valve so they dont sweat up, Disposable, And they fold out quite big, They fit below your jaw and up to you nose, you can still talk and move your jaw, Light and easy and have a little metal nose tab you bend to fit, I get them by the box and always have one in my pocket, truck, Box full in trailer etc, Its $55 for 10 here and i prob get two boxes per year. BEST tool i can buy is these.
> 
> See the dude in the second pic, See how well they cover and roomy they are.


$55 for 10 disposable masks!?!?  Holy crap!
If I had that kind of money to throw away I wouldn't be drywalling & taping. I cringe if I have to buy 10 masks for $10.
Let alone $55! Yuck! They are nice though! :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> $55 for 10 disposable masks!?!?  Holy crap!
> If I had that kind of money to throw away I wouldn't be drywalling & taping. I cringe if I have to buy 10 masks for $10.
> Let alone $55! Yuck! They are nice though! :yes:


There is a big difference between these mask, I tryed the cheaper models and they were awful, Didnt Seal, Didnt fit, Sweated up, Didnt fold so they got flattened, Hopeles, I get a little asthma sometimes, $110 per year for clean lungs is a tiny price to pay, So what kind of masks do you use??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

So what kind of masks do you use?? 



Marlboro reds.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> There is a big difference between these mask, I tryed the cheaper models and they were awful, Didnt Seal, Didnt fit, Sweated up, Didnt fold so they got flattened, Hopeles, I get a little asthma sometimes, $110 per year for clean lungs is a tiny price to pay, So what kind of masks do you use??


My sanding mask cost me $5 at a novelty gift store :yes:








Hahaha! Just kidding.
I usually buy something along these lines.
http://www.uline.ca/BL_1081/N95-Dust-Respirators

Although I'm thinking more and more of just switching over to a bandana.
They're easy to breathe through, you can wash them, don't need to throw it out and buy more...
Maybe I should design a bandana mask....with an appropriate seal...
That'd be cool! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> There is a big difference between these mask, I tryed the cheaper models and they were awful, Didnt Seal, Didnt fit, Sweated up, Didnt fold so they got flattened, Hopeles, I get a little asthma sometimes, $110 per year for clean lungs is a tiny price to pay, So what kind of masks do you use??


I got something like that, not sure if it's the 3m ones. Probably is, since 3m is in London Ontario,I'm sure I can get them for cheaper:whistling2: They were ok for breathing through, but now my glasses keep fogging up, which drives me nuts,,Then when you want to have a smoke..... I hate masks:furious:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I got something like that, not sure if it's the 3m ones. Probably is, since 3m is in London Ontario,I'm sure I can get them for cheaper:whistling2: They were ok for breathing through, but now my glasses keep fogging up, which drives me nuts,,Then when you want to have a smoke..... I hate masks:furious:


Ever leave off wrapping the bottom elastic around your neck and just let it hang? Or remove it altogether? That's what I do when safety glasses are fogging up, and/or it's getting hot under the mask and not enough oxygen for my liking, even though I wear masks with valves. Still seems to offer some decent protection. At least better than doing without one.

And you could smoke while wearing it that way. :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Ever leave off wrapping the bottom elastic around your neck and just let it hang? Or remove it altogether? That's what I do when safety glasses are fogging up, and/or it's getting hot under the mask and not enough oxygen for my liking, even though I wear masks with valves. Still seems to offer some decent protection. At least better than doing without one.
> 
> And you could smoke while wearing it that way. :whistling2:


Hahaha! Only 2buck, smoking while protecting his lungs from dust....:whistling2:
Ya, that sounds about right.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Its like cutting the end off the condom so you can enjoy it more. :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Its like cutting the end off the condom so you can enjoy it more. :whistling2:


If you're meaning cutting/pulling off a mask's bottom elastic, I've used masks that way, and without any mask. There is a difference in the drywall dust amount I suck up.

Leaving the bottom elastic off at times makes wearing a mask bearable to me - vs. the option of choosing to not wear one during those times.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Listen here you sheep shaggers, Forget all you know about dust masks and get these, Foldable, With a breather valve so they dont sweat up


Do you reckon those masks would fog up glasses like 2Buck was saying? I've tried safety glasses for overhead hand sanding and the masks I use fog them up straight away.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Do you reckon those masks would fog up glasses like 2Buck was saying? I've tried safety glasses for overhead hand sanding and the masks I use fog them up straight away.


I dont use safty glasses but tryed a few before, I think they did slightly fog but not as bad most other masks, You can pinch the metal nose tab to suit yourself and thats why i like these masks, They have a breather valve, Lets air out but not in, Masks without this value when you breath out the air has to push its way around the edges, Usually around the nose so they fog glasses bad.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> If you're meaning cutting/pulling off a mask's bottom elastic, I've used masks that way, and without any mask. There is a difference in the drywall dust amount I suck up.
> 
> Leaving the bottom elastic off at times makes wearing a mask bearable to me - vs. the option of choosing to not wear one during those times.


No no, we were just teasing 2buck. Smoking while wearing a mask to protect your lungs from dust. It's like cutting the end off a condom so you can enjoy it more. As in, wearing a mask if you're going to be smoking at the same time is kind of futile. lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Only 2buck, smoking while protecting his lungs from dust....:whistling2:
> Ya, that sounds about right.


 white lung
black lung It all evens out!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Good on ya Tim - on your cue I just emailed him as well. We may not buy one but at least we will learn something.


Did you ever hear back from that guy? I didn't.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Only 2buck, smoking while protecting his lungs from dust....:whistling2:
> Ya, that sounds about right.


Smoking keeps me from killing people:furious::whistling2::yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe I am glad I live way.... south of you!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I dont use safty glasses but tryed a few before, I think they did slightly fog but not as bad most other masks, You can pinch the metal nose tab to suit yourself and thats why i like these masks, They have a breather valve, Lets air out but not in, Masks without this value when you breath out the air has to push its way around the edges, Usually around the nose so they fog glasses bad.


well, looks like I need to find a different mask then. I checked mine today and it was from 3M. Need one that don't fog up glasses:blink:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yah, cuz we don't wantcha killing the wrong guy cuz yer glasses were fogged over!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> well, looks like I need to find a different mask then. I checked mine today and it was from 3M. Need one that don't fog up glasses:blink:


Here's a bunch of images for you to compare: http://www.google.ca/search?q=dust+...Ws8pWADw&sqi=2&ved=0CKIBELAE&biw=1024&bih=596

Never tried one, but I wonder if something like this could make some sense. It seems like it maybe might not exhaust out the top so much and fog glasses(?) http://www.hobbytool.com/browseproducts/Dust-Filter-Mask.HTML


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Here's a bunch of images for you to compare: http://www.google.ca/search?q=dust+...Ws8pWADw&sqi=2&ved=0CKIBELAE&biw=1024&bih=596
> 
> Never tried one, but I wonder if something like this could make some sense. It seems like it maybe might not exhaust out the top so much and fog glasses(?) http://www.hobbytool.com/browseproducts/Dust-Filter-Mask.HTML


 
I have tryed many, Trustme Justme, If it dont fold or have the breather valve dont get it, Heres a pic from your link of the one im wanking on about, Just buy one and try it, Then you will go back for a box full :yes:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> I have tryed many, Trustme Justme, If it dont fold or have the breather valve dont get it, Heres a pic from your link of the one im wanking on about, Just buy one and try it, Then you will go back for a box full :yes:


I use this style mask








They're alot more comfortable than those paper ones.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I tryed those too but they smell of rubber and get a bit yuck, It wasnt for me.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> I tryed those too but they smell of rubber and get a bit yuck, It wasnt for me.


 True, I spray mine with germfree 24 hour hand sanitiser before each use 

You can always give them a scrub nown again


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> True, I spray mine with germfree 24 hour hand sanitiser before each use
> 
> You can always give them a scrub nown again


Good idea chap, Your quite switched for a southlander :whistling2: :jester:

Little joke, All kiwis are awsome..........well...........maybe not the north, Bugger them, We should cut the cable and they should make there own power, Actually cut them off all together, South island makes more than enough food and power, we should go independant :yes::jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You southerners are wanting to start a civil war! :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> There is a big difference between these mask, I tryed the cheaper models and they were awful, Didnt Seal, Didnt fit, Sweated up, Didnt fold so they got flattened, Hopeles, I get a little asthma sometimes, $110 per year for clean lungs is a tiny price to pay, So what kind of masks do you use??


Yea Cazna they r about the best i have used:thumbsup:
They r expensive but i got some free from a mate that works offshore:thumbup:
U dont even know u have it on as they r so light!
Looking at that pic i think my keyboard needs a clean


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ha, Thanks for that vanman, They all think im talking chit.

They are $50 a box, So $2.50 each, Hardy much of a cost i reckon.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> You southerners are wanting to start a civil war! :yes:


Anything you can do tim :jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

cazna said:


> Anything you can do tim :jester:


I would help you, if you want.:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Did you ever hear back from that guy? I didn't.


No, never did Tim - maybe he sold the prototype and went out of business??


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Does seem a bit strange.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Ha, Thanks for that vanman, They all think im talking chit.
> 
> They are $50 a box, So $2.50 each, Hardy much of a cost i reckon.


Na u can live with $2.50 just for the comfort of them:thumbsup:
Its not like u throw them away after 1 house!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I throw them away. lol.
Of course if I was paying a million dollars a mask I wouldn't. :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Try one PT and do a vid on it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Try one PT and do a vid on it.


On a breathing mask!? Hmm...I don't know how interesting I could make a breathing mask video...lol.


----------

